# Fotos IXS Cup Bischofsmais



## GloryRider (13. September 2009)

Hey Leute!
Bin gerade vom Rennen nach Hause gekommen!
Bin gespannt auf die Fotos und Videos!
Weiß jemand wo es welche gibt?

MFG
Julian


----------



## BigMountain86 (13. September 2009)

Meine Freundin konnte leider nicht fahren und hat sich meine Cam geschnappt. Von ihr könnt ihr sicher mit ein paar tollen Bildern rechnen. Kommen die Tage dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillracer (14. September 2009)

Bin mal gespannt auf die Pics


----------



## noco (14. September 2009)

17 Bilder in meinem Album
Dann wollte ich nur noch zuschauen weils so geil war!

Bernd


----------



## Marina (15. September 2009)

sooo ihr lieben =)
hier mal die nummern.
1, 2, 5, 6, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 22, 23, 24, 27, 28, 30, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 39, 40, 42, 44, 45, 48, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58, 60, 62, 63, 64, 65, 68, 69, 71, 72, 73, 74, 75, 76, 80, 81, 82, 85, 90, 91, 92, 93, 96, 97, 98, 99, 100, 103, 104, 112, 113, 114, 116, 117, 118, 119, 121, 123, 154, 157, 160, 164, 165, 166, 167, 170, 171, 172, 175, 176, 177, 202, 203, 204, 205, 206, 207, 208, 212, 213, 215, 216, 219, 220, 221, 222, 223, 224, 226, 227, 228, 231, 232, 233, 234, 238, 239, 240, 241, 245, 246, 247, 249, 250, 251, 252, 253, 254, 255, 256, 257, 260, 261, 262, 264, 266, 267, 268, 270, 271, 272, 273, 275, 276, 277, 278, 279, 280, 281, 282, 283, 284, 285, 286, 287, 290, 291, 292, 293, 294, 295, 296, 297, 298, 299, 300, 303, 306, 307, 308, 309, 311, 313, 314, 317, 318, 319, 322, 323, 350, 351, 352, 353, 355, 356, 358, 360, 361, 362, 363

dann noch ohne nummer:
Mädl mit Demo, blauem TLD-Helm, pinken TLD-Handschuhen

hab mal alles was eiiinigermaßen gut is drin gelassen, sind einige gute aber auch ned so dolle dabei, also ned enttäuscht sein
wer was will bitte email an: [email protected] mit startnummer =)


----------



## BigMountain86 (15. September 2009)

ich hätter gerne die bilder von der 267 
danke


----------



## spooky817 (15. September 2009)

Servus,

meine Freundin war so nett und hat ein bissl geknipst. Von folgenden Nummers ist was dabei:
1, 13, 14, 15, 17, 23, 24, 28, 33, 34, 35, 36, 42, 51, 56, 67, 71, 73, 74, 78, 88, 90, 94, 97, 99, 100, 116, 123, 154, 157, 158, 163, 164, 175, 179, 202, 278.

Meldet euch per PM mit Nummer und Email wenn ihr dabei seid.

LG


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (16. September 2009)

mega gute pics gibts hier http://www.extreme-pics.de/

z.B


----------



## BigMountain86 (16. September 2009)

CCCP DIRT BIKER schrieb:


> mega gute pics gibts hier http://www.extreme-pics.de/
> 
> z.B



Aber keine von Bischofsmais


----------



## Grossman_nik (16. September 2009)

kommen die noch @ cccp dirt biker?


----------



## CCCP DIRT BIKER (16. September 2009)

die bilder kommen noch werden erst bearbeitet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## classic (17. September 2009)

Fotos


----------



## olison (18. September 2009)

hi @ll,

*Bischofsmais - Clip  *(ca. 30min)
www.olison.de

viel spass beim gucken.
cu on track 
oliver


----------



## Bäcker (20. September 2009)

hat einer bilder von der 122 

danke 
gruß bäcker


----------

